# Multi-Kilogram cGMP Synthesis of MDMA



## btcboss2022 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello,

What do you think about this synth?

Multi-Kilogram cGMP Synthesis of MDMA



https://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/acsomega.1c05520



Thanks.


----------



## chinacat (Mar 27, 2022)

I breifly looked into this a while back cGMP stands for Current Good Manufacturing Process. If I am on the right page with this, this article is more targeted towards government labs trying to use manufacturing process that is validated by cGMP. This is targeted towards clinical research and FDA approved studies. I think its overkill but might be some good knowledge within that article. I have noticed many people into this type of "hobby" do not care about dumping mercury at their favorite old forest they remembered as a kid. I think we should all discourage use of mercury. Merc bad.


----------



## halohydrin

It works, and personally validated in small scale. But aquiring some precursors makes it non-ideal for most chemists. Also large scale grignard reaction is just nightmare for me personally. There are much better methods that don't require exotic chemicals and sensitive reaction conditions.


----------



## btcboss2022

chinacat said:


> I breifly looked into this a while back cGMP stands for Current Good Manufacturing Process. If I am on the right page with this, this article is more targeted towards government labs trying to use manufacturing process that is validated by cGMP. This is targeted towards clinical research and FDA approved studies. I think its overkill but might be some good knowledge within that article. I have noticed many people into this type of "hobby" do not care about dumping mercury at their favorite old forest they remembered as a kid. I think we should all discourage use of mercury. Merc bad.



chinacatTotally agree. I used merc only 1 time for test a synth and I delivered that merc waste in the right place with "help" of a friend who works in the place ;-)


----------

